# Childminding and social welfare payments



## pcocp (7 Dec 2012)

Is it acceptable to be earning cash for childminding at home while claiming social welfare payments?

Example:
Married couple, she is full time at home mother to 3 of her own children, claiming social welfare benefits for herself and the 3 children.
He works full time, but is in receipt of FIS payment.
She is minding 2 children monday to friday and receving €200 cash for this weekly.

Thanks in advance for replies.
PCOCP.


----------



## dereko1969 (7 Dec 2012)

If she's minding other children then she's not available for work and she should be declaring the income.


----------



## gipimann (7 Dec 2012)

If the woman is on a means-tested payment, then the income should be declared.

If the woman is on an illness-related payment, childminding might suggest that she is fit for work and therefore not entitled to continue on the illness-related payment.

If the woman is claiming jobseekers, then, as dereko said, she could be deemed not available for work so doesn't meet the criteria for jobseekers.

Is it known for certain that the income hasn't been declared?

If a person suspects that SW fraud is taking place and wishes to report it, there's an online form on www.welfare.ie where a report can be completed, and SW will investigate.


----------



## pcocp (7 Dec 2012)

She is on a means tested payment.


----------



## reddanmm (8 Dec 2012)

Are  you sure she is receiving a social welfare payment . I dont think you can receive this and fis as well.


----------



## pcocp (19 Dec 2012)

She is receiving a means tested social welfare payment, for herself and her own 3 children. Her husband is in receipt of FIS even though he is working full time.


----------



## Purple (19 Dec 2012)

pcocp said:


> She is receiving a means tested social welfare payment, for herself and her own 3 children. Her husband is in receipt of FIS even though he is working full time.



All income should be declared. She may or may not have to pay tax on it but it will almost certainly impact on her welfare payments (and rightly so).


----------



## gipimann (19 Dec 2012)

The fact that a person works full-time doesn't debar them from FIS.   Entitlement to FIS is based on a minimum work week of 19 hrs and income below a set limit for the family size.

It is possible that a social welfare payment and FIS can be in payment at the same time, because they're not in payment to the same person.   The additional undeclared income may affect entitlement to both payments.


----------

